# List of Books Read on My Kindle



## Avalon3 (Dec 3, 2008)

*Nonfiction* 
An Inconvenient Book by Glenn Beck

Black Hawk Down by Mark Bowden

Chosen by a Horse by Susan Richards

I Love You, Ronnie by Nancy Reagan

Infidel by Ayaan Hirsi Ali

Inside Delta Force by Eric Haney

It's All About Him by Denise Jackson

Let's Roll by Lisa Beamer

Lone Survivor by Marcus Luttrell

Marine Sniper: 93 Confirmed Kills

Never Surrender by Jerry Boykin

Six Minutes to Freedom by Kurt Muse

Southern Yankee Lady Spy by Elizabeth R Varon

The Path Between the Seas by David McCullough

The Reagan Diaries by Ronald Reagan

Three Cups of Tea by Greg Mortenson

*Fiction* 
And Only to Deceive by Tasha Alexander

A Poisoned Season by Tasha Alexander

A Prisoner of Birth by Jeffrey Archer

Avenger by Frederick Forsyth

Bangkok 8 by John Burdett

Beautiful Lies by Lisa Unger

Death on the River Walk by Carolyn Hart

Dead Heat by Joel Rosenberg

Empire of Lies by Andrew Klavan

Heartbreaker by Julie Garwood

High Crimes by Joseph Finder

Judas Horse by April Smith

Killer Instinct by Joseph Finder

Knit Fast Die Young by Mary Kruger

Lean Mean Thirteen by Janet Evanovich

Mercy by Julie Garwood

Murder at Foggy Bottom by Margaret Truman

Murder at Ford's Theatre by Margaret Truman

Murder at the Opera by Margaret Truman

On What Grounds by Cleo Coyle

Paranoia by Joseph Finder

Power Play by Joseph Finder

Pushing Up Bluebonnets Leann Sweeney

S is for Silence by Sue Grafton

Sliver of Truth by Lisa Unger

The Afghan by Frederick Forsyth

The Birth of Venus by Sarah Dunant

The Chopin Manuscript by Jeffery Deaver, Joseph Finder, Lee Child, Lisa Scottoline

The Copper Scroll by Joel Rosenberg

The Eye of Jade by Diane Wei Liang

The Faithful Spy by Alex Berenson

The Fifth Vial by Michael Palmer

The Last Embrace by Denise Hamilton

The Last Patriot by Brad Thor

The Last Spy Master by Gayle Lynds

The Lions of Lucerne by Brad Thor

The Mask of Atreus by A.J. Hartley

The Merlot Murders by Ellen Crosby

The Prisoner of Guantanamo by Dan Fesperman

T is for Trespass by Sue Grafton

Rules of Deception by Christopher Reich


----------



## Leslie (Apr 7, 2008)

That's quite a list, Avalon! The only one we have in common is *The Chopin Manuscript*, although there are others that sound interesting.


----------



## katiekat1066 (Nov 19, 2008)

I've now had my Tia for a whole week!!  I've been a busy girl:
Leslie's FAQ
The Hunt Ball by Rita Mae Brown
The Amazing Maurice and his Educated Rodents by Terry Pratchett
Nation by Terry Pratchett (about a quarter of it read)
The Princess Bride abridged by William Goldman
Standing in the Rainbow by Fanny Flagg
Crystal Singer by Anne McCaffrey
Killashandra by Anne McCaffrey
Crystal Line by Anne McCaffrey
44 Scotland Street by Alexander McCall Smith (a little more than half I'll finish today)

I'm falling behind, I keep clicking on stuff suggested here.  Y'all are a very bad influence!    Like I needed any help....

Katiekat


----------



## Geemont (Nov 18, 2008)

1. _Caught Stealing_ by Charlie Hutson - Mystery tesest 
2. _Single White Psychopath Seeks Same_ by Jeff Strand- Mystery
3. _Water for Elephants_ by Sara Gruen (Book Group) - Novel
4. _Storm Front_ by Jim Butcher - Fantasy
5. _Strip for Violence_ by Ed Lacy - Mystery
6. _Drago Descending_ by Greg F. Gifune - Mystery
7. _Queenpin_ by Megan Abbot - Mystery
8. _Casket for Sale (Only Used Once)_ by Jeff Strand - Mystery
9. _Spin_ by Robert Charles Wilson - Science Fiction
10. _The Cold Spot_ by Tom Piccirilli - Mystery
11. _First Night Out_ by A.P. Fuchs (Novella) - Fantasy
12. _Fetish_ by J.F. Gonzalez - Mystery
13. _Blind Willow, Sleeping Woman_ by Haruki Murakami (translated from the Japanese) - Short Stories
14. _Spirit House_ by Christopher G. Moore - Mystery
15. _The Night Gardener_ by George P. Pelecanos - Mystery
16. _Man in the Dark_ by Paul Auster - Novel
17. _Fool Moon_ by Jim Butcher - Fantasy
18. _Night Work_ by Greg F. Gifune - Mystery
19. _Indignation_ by Philip Roth - Novel
20. _The Forever War_ by Dexter Filkins - Journalism
21. _Ghost Walk_ by Brian Keene - Horror
22. _Do Androids Dream of Electric Sheep?_ by Philip K. Dick - Science Fiction
23. _In the Woods_ by Tana French - Mystery
24. _Beware_ by Richard Laymon - Horror
25. _The White Tiger_ by Avavind Adiga - Novel
26. _Six Bad Things_ by Charlie Hutson - Mystery
27. _Covenant_ by John Everson - Horror
28. _The Eiger Sanction_ by Trevanian - Mystery


----------



## luvmy4brats (Nov 9, 2008)

I was going to list mine, until I counted and realized I've read 114 books (the In Death series is 33 of them) since I got Edgar in March.

I didn't realize I read that much/fast.


----------



## Angela (Nov 2, 2008)

Ok, if I am ever going to read more than a book a month, I am going to have to stay off the computer!!


----------



## Micdiddy (Nov 29, 2008)

katiekat1066 said:


> I've now had my Tia for a whole week!! I've been a busy girl:
> Leslie's FAQ
> The Hunt Ball by Rita Mae Brown
> The Amazing Maurice and his Educated Rodents by Terry Pratchett
> ...


You've read all that in a WEEK? Do you do ANYTHING ELSE?
I'm not being discouraging, I'm SUPER JEALOUS.


----------



## Micdiddy (Nov 29, 2008)

luvmy4brats said:


> I was going to list mine, until I counted and realized I've read 114 books (the In Death series is 33 of them) since I got Edgar in March.
> 
> I didn't realize I read that much/fast.


Wow. Read two more books and you will have read exactly twice the amount of me in the same amount of time (and I read more than ANYONE I know). I think you've inspired me to start a thread.


----------



## Micdiddy (Nov 29, 2008)

Geemont said:


> 1. _Caught Stealing_ by Charlie Hutson  Mystery tesest
> 2. _Single White Psychopath Seeks Same_ by Jeff Strand Mystery
> 3. _Water for Elephants_ by Sara Gruen (Book Group)  Novel
> 4. _Storm Front_ by Jim Butcher  Fantasy
> ...


We have The White Tiger in common, did not deserve Booker imo.

How were the Hutson books? I downloaded them for free, worth the time reading? And how was Water for Elephants? I have the DTV, but my sis said it was just ok.


----------



## katiekat1066 (Nov 19, 2008)

Micdiddy said:


> You've read all that in a WEEK? Do you do ANYTHING ELSE?
> I'm not being discouraging, I'm SUPER JEALOUS.


Micah, I don't have kids, I have a really boring 9 - 5 job, I'm not much of a housekeeper and this is half of my social life, so I have a lot of time to read. The average book tends to last me an entire 2-3 hours. Don't be jealous, it is very hard feeding this book a day habit, especially on my budget. This is why I got the Kindle, no more toting around 3 books at a time so that I won't run out. This is also why I loaded up on freebies but I'm still going to have to learn to hold in my urge to buy books under $5. Of course, having books available to buy on a whim is also going to be very bad for my budget. I just hope that Christmas bonuses come out on schedule this year. Sorry, end of whining! 

Katiekat


----------



## soapy70 (Oct 29, 2008)

I'm with you on that one. I read so many books I had to budget myself. I would have listed mine but I have alittle 350 books on my Kindle since I got it in February. I am very bad! I am constantly looking up new books to download.


----------



## Geemont (Nov 18, 2008)

Micdiddy said:


> We have The White Tiger in common, did not deserve Booker imo.
> 
> How were the Hutson books? I downloaded them for free, worth the time reading? And how was Water for Elephants? I have the DTV, but my sis said it was just ok.


I liked _The White Tiger_ well enough; I haven't read the other book up for the Booker this year, so can't judge if it deserved the prize or not.

The Hutson novels are great crime novels, but get rid of the free PDF versions. I download _A Dangerous Man_, but reviewing the HTML document after the Mobipocket Creator conversion I estimated at least a half hour or more would be required to correct the wonky formatting. The PDF may be free, but I know of no PDF that converts to the Kindle format nicely; they are the trailer trash of digital formats. The books, however, are well worth buying in any case. The first book has one of the most unsettling scenes I've read in years.

I read _Water for Elephants_ for my book group. I'd rank it as OK too, maybe OK + if I'm feeling generous.


----------



## luvmy4brats (Nov 9, 2008)

Micdiddy said:


> Holy crap. Read two more books and you will have read exactly twice the amount of me in the same amount of time (and I read more than ANYONE I know). I think you've inspired me to start a thread.


I always have Edgar with me, and I always have a book going, and I do mean always. If I'm not reading one on Edgar, I'm listening to it on Mavis (my ipod). I often buy a book in both formats and jump back and forth between the 2. I have an 1+ hour drive to work (part-time) . (one of the reasons I work is to feed my habit) I read myself to sleep every night. I also counted books that I've read aloud to my kids (like the Narnia series).

Just don't ask what my house looks like. LOL! Housework is at the bottom of my priority list.


----------



## Gertie Kindle (Nov 6, 2008)

luvmy4brats said:


> Just don't ask what my house looks like. LOL! Housework is at the bottom of my priority list.


Housework? Oh, yeah. I remember that. It's something I do in between reading.


----------



## Micdiddy (Nov 29, 2008)

Geemont said:


> I liked _The White Tiger_ well enough; I haven't read the other book up for the Booker this year, so can't judge if it deserved the prize or not.
> 
> The Hutson novels are great crime novels, but get rid of the free PDF versions. I download _A Dangerous Man_, but reviewing the HTML document after the Mobipocket Creator conversion I estimated at least a half hour or more would be required to correct the wonky formatting. The PDF may be free, but I know of no PDF that converts to the Kindle format nicely; they are the trailer trash of digital formats. The books, however, are well worth buying in any case. The first book has one of the most unsettling scenes I've read in years.
> 
> I read _Water for Elephants_ for my book group. I'd rank it as OK too, maybe OK + if I'm feeling generous.


The only other shortlisted book I read was A Fraction of the Whole, which is one of my favorite books now. I also read the longlisted Enchantress of Florence (by my favorite author, Salman Rushdie) which I also thought was better than The White Tiger.

Yeah I noticed that formatting was pretty bad, but I think I can deal with it, unless the books are like a buck each on Amazon, I'll check.


----------



## Leslie (Apr 7, 2008)

gertiekindle said:


> Housework? Oh, yeah. I remember that. It's something I do in between reading.


Doing housework is instantly guaranteed to put me in a completely terrible horrible mood, so my husband doesn't even ask anymore. If I get the urge to do something...like change the sheets on the bed...he thinks it's a blessing and thanks me profusely.

Yesterday, I got the urge to switch to the Christmas dishes. That was a small miracle. I had to spend a big chunk of the day today to recover. LOL.

L


----------



## Linda Cannon-Mott (Oct 28, 2008)

I am glad to hear that Leslie. Housework makes me grouchy and irritable.   It is strange because my Mom and both of my sisters enjoy   housework. My husband is very laid back and as long as we are not living in complete filth he is good.


----------



## Leslie (Apr 7, 2008)

Linda Cannon-Mott said:


> I am glad to hear that Leslie. Housework makes me grouchy and irritable.  It is strange because my Mom and both of my sisters enjoy  housework. My husband is very laid back and as long as we are not living in complete filth he is good.


My husband grew up in a family where is grandmother washed her kitchen floor every single day. She (the grandmother) thought her daughter (my husband's mother) was a slacker because she didn't do the same thing. But she cleaned more than I do and passed that on to my husband, so he does most of the cleaning.

We actually had cleaning people for almost 20 years then last year, they stole a birthday gift card for my daughter and then a bottle of prescription medication (something that can be sold on the street for $3-4/pill; they stole a three month supply). We called the police and so on...of course, no blame was ever assigned. But the upshot was that my husband was uncomfortable with having strangers come into our home and as part of this, he agreed to take over the cleaning. Fine with me. Every now and then, I get the urge to dust a table or something...

Whoa, sorry, this thread is really off topic. Let's see, let me think of a book where cleaning people steal things...

L


----------



## Dori (Oct 28, 2008)

Linda Cannon-Mott said:


> I am glad to hear that Leslie. Housework makes me grouchy and irritable.  It is strange because my Mom and both of my sisters enjoy  housework. My husband is very laid back and as long as we are not living in complete filth he is good.


Flylady's Sink Reflections (got the book mention in here) will help change attitude about housework. It is not work, it is blessing your home.


----------



## Daisysmama (Nov 12, 2008)

My roommate doesn't mind a little dust either....oh, did I mention that I live alone with my cat  As long as she has crunchies, water, litter and a warm sweater to sleep on, she's happy.....  LOL

Since I got my Kindle, I have downloaded too many books, but my roommate doesn't care about that either!!

Actually real life has been pretty busy recently but I have gotten a bit of reading done.

Tori Spelling's biography
Clay Aiken's autobio...Learning to Sing
Mother Angelica's biography by Raymond Arroyo
Raymond Arroyo's other book of Mother Angelica's quotes which I have read parts of
first book in the Nora Roberts Three Sister Island series
Bone Collector by Jeffrey Deaver

plus some DTB from Harlequin that I skimmed through so I could get rid of them quickly.

I find that I often d/l a book from a recent movie I just saw...Bone Collector was one.  I also got a few others in the series at the same time and have just started Coffin Dancer.  Watched a marathon of Band of Brothers recently and d/l'ed a couple of bios from two of the show's characters.  Also just watched Prince Caspian movie and have the Narnia books on my Kindle now too.  tonight's hallmark movie, Front of the Class would be one I would like to have, but not listed on the Kindle store at this time. 

Have also gotten Outlander and the Charlaine Harris book and the Hicks book to be ready for the book club starts in January.


----------



## Leslie (Apr 7, 2008)

I'm so excited. There is a book I have been dying to read: *Standish* by Erastes. But no Kindle edition! I have written her a few times and she keeps telling me that a Kindle edition is "in the works." Huh.

Finally, yesterday I wrote and offered to pay her for the efile so I could put it on my Kindle! LOL. She sent me the file and said the only payment necessary was to write a good review at Amazon. This presumes I like the book but since I have loved everything else she has written I figure I will love this too. I just converted the PDF (using mobipocket creator) and mailed the file to my Kindle, so I am all set and ready to go. I also have an appointment at the car place this morning so I will have about an hour to sit around in a waiting room. Yippee! Reading time...who needs the New York Times when I have a good book waiting for me?

Here's a link to the print version:


----------



## Betsy the Quilter (Oct 27, 2008)

Wow, that is too cool, Leslie!

Let us know how it is!

Betsy


----------



## Avalon3 (Dec 3, 2008)

Avalon3 said:


> *Nonfiction*
> Agent Zigzag by Ben Macintyre
> 
> An Inconvenient Book by Glenn Beck
> ...


----------



## drenee (Nov 11, 2008)

Holy Cow Avalon, do you have time to eat, sleep?  wow.  Good for you.


----------



## Avalon3 (Dec 3, 2008)

Unfortunately since December 2000 I've been a widow. There's not a lot of family so I do have the time to read. It's wonderful to be here as sharing our love of Kindle and reading means more when you have someone to share it with.

I really need to update my bookshelf on Shelfari. Shelfari is connected to Amazon and it's a good way to list your books and see other reviews. Here's the link to my shelf.

http://www.shelfari.com/o1517669678/shelf


----------



## Linda Cannon-Mott (Oct 28, 2008)

Sorry to hear of your loss Avalon.


----------



## pidgeon92 (Oct 27, 2008)

Avalon3 said:


> Here's the link to my shelf.
> 
> http://www.shelfari.com/login.aspx


Nope, that's not it....

It should look more like this:

http://www.shelfari.com/o1518028076/lists/NowReading


----------



## Linda Cannon-Mott (Oct 28, 2008)

Verena, how difficult is this and how long does it take to set it up?


----------



## pidgeon92 (Oct 27, 2008)

Linda Cannon-Mott said:


> Verena, how difficult is this and how long does it take to set it up?


What, a shelfari page? Maybe a minute?


----------



## Linda Cannon-Mott (Oct 28, 2008)

pidgeon92 said:


> What, a shelfari page? Maybe a minute?


Yep a shelfari page, will have to do that.


----------



## Avalon3 (Dec 3, 2008)

pidgeon92 said:


> Nope, that's not it....
> 
> It should look more like this:
> 
> http://www.shelfari.com/o1518028076/lists/NowReading


I think I have it fixed now. I have it in my Kindle Board signature too.

http://www.shelfari.com/o1517669678


----------



## pidgeon92 (Oct 27, 2008)

Linda Cannon-Mott said:


> Yep a shelfari page, will have to do that.


Yeah, it's nice.... I've logged all my reads for the last two years in Delicious Library, and I was able to export all of those books and import them to Shelfari.... All you need to start is a login and password, then just start adding books.


----------



## pidgeon92 (Oct 27, 2008)

Avalon3 said:


> I think I have it fixed now. I have it in my Kindle Board signature too.
> 
> http://www.shelfari.com/o1517669678


That works. I just sent you a friend request....


----------



## Avalon3 (Dec 3, 2008)

pidgeon92 said:


> That works. I just sent you a friend request....


Okay, thanks, I will add you when I go over tomorrow as I need to do a lot of updating. I put a Kindle tag for the books I read on my Kindle.


----------



## Linda Cannon-Mott (Oct 28, 2008)

pidgeon92 said:


> Yeah, it's nice.... I've logged all my reads for the last two years in Delicious Library, and I was able to export all of those books and import them to Shelfari.... All you need to start is a login and password, then just start adding books.


Alright I will work on that tomorrow. I wish I had kept up with the books I've read pre Kindle. I have some in my Amazon library but I bough many, many books from bookstores. Lord knows I can't remember them at my age


----------



## Angela (Nov 2, 2008)

I have never kept a listing or log of what I have read over the years... don't know why, I seem to make lists of other things. I have recently set up a Visual Bookshelf on Facebook, but I may give Shelfari a try.


----------



## pidgeon92 (Oct 27, 2008)

I began keeping a list two years ago, after picking up books that I had forgotten I had already read.


----------



## Angela (Nov 2, 2008)

pidgeon92 said:


> I began keeping a list two years ago, after picking up books that I had forgotten I had already read.


I have done that a few times and for the most part I didn't mind because I like to re-read books that I really liked. I did not like however if I ended up buying one that I had purchased and read before. At least now any that I have bought through Amazon for the kindle will let me know that I already purchased it. I wish they would let me know what samples I have already downloaded... I found 3 copies of one sample on my kindle the other day!! I think I need a samples list!


----------



## auntmarge (Dec 4, 2008)

Currently reading:
In the Woods by Tana French
The Thirteen American Arguments: Enduring Debates That Inspire and Define Our Country by Howard Fineman
A History of Histories by John Burrow

Fiction on the Kindle:	
The Darker Side  by Cody Mcfadyen	
The Cloud Atlas by Liam Callanan	
The Bodies Left Behind  by Jeffery Deaver
The Calling  by Inger Ash Wolfe
Ancestor by Scott Sigler
Canticle for Leibowtz by Walter Miller	
A Most Wanted Man by John le Carre
The Reincarnationist by M.J. Rose
The Brass Verdict by Michael Connelly
Priest by Ken Bruen
Pillars of the Earth by  Ken Follett
World Without End    Ken Follett
On the Beach  by Nevil Shute
Day of the Triffids by  John Wyndham
Smoke Screen by Sandra Brown
Heat Lightning by John Sandford	
A Prisoner of Birth by Jeffrey Archer	
Sweetheart by Chelsea Cain
The Surgeon by Tess Gerritsen
Fractured by Karin Slaughter
The Lace Reader by Brunonia Barry
South of Hell by P.J. Parrish
The Broken Window by Jeffery Deaver


Non-fiction:
Searching for Schindler by Thomas Keneally
The Lost  by  Daniel Mendelsohn
A Voyage Long and Strange: Rediscovering the New World  by Tony Horwitz
The Soloist by Steve Lopez	
The Last Lecture by Randy Pausch


----------



## Tbarney (Dec 28, 2008)

katiekat1066 said:


> Micah, I don't have kids, I have a really boring 9 - 5 job, I'm not much of a housekeeper and this is half of my social life, so I have a lot of time to read. The average book tends to last me an entire 2-3 hours. Don't be jealous, it is very hard feeding this book a day habit, especially on my budget. This is why I got the Kindle, no more toting around 3 books at a time so that I won't run out. This is also why I loaded up on freebies but I'm still going to have to learn to hold in my urge to buy books under $5. Of course, having books available to buy on a whim is also going to be very bad for my budget. I just hope that Christmas bonuses come out on schedule this year. Sorry, end of whining!
> 
> Katiekat


LOL. you can read a book in 2 - 3 hours. It takes me at least 2 to 3 months to read a book. I started Marley and Me at the beginning of Nov. and I am almost doen with it.


----------



## Lotus (Oct 31, 2008)

Angela said:


> I have never kept a listing or log of what I have read over the years... don't know why, I seem to make lists of other things. I have recently set up a Visual Bookshelf on Facebook, but I may give Shelfari a try.


I recently set up a Visual Bookshelf on Facebook, too. A few of my friends use it, so it might work out. I just need to spend less time on Facebook and more time reading 

Now that I've been laid off, I have a whole lot of housework to catch up on. I can't say I really enjoy it, but somebody's got to do it.


----------



## Wells83 (Nov 19, 2008)

Avalon--I love an Inconvenient Book.  Good stuff.  Glenn Beck is hilarious.

As for me, here are the books I've read on my Kindle since August (less half the books I read are on my Kindle.  The other books are hardcopies)

-The Girls Who Went Away, Ann Fessler (almost finished)
-The Waiter Rant
-Look at my Striped Shirt, Phat Phree
-Uncle Tom's Cabin, Harriet Beecher Stowe
-Outlander, Diane Gabaldon
-Confessions of an English Opium Eater, Thomas de Quincey
-Obama Nation, Jerome de Corsi
-Firefly Cloak, Sheri Reynolds
-Shakespeare, Bill Bryson
-Fanny Hill, John Cleland
-Sellevision, Augusten Burroughs
-Fathers and Sons, Ivan Turgenev
-The City of Ember, Jeanne Duprau
-Sons and Lovers, DH Lawrence


----------



## tecwritr (Oct 28, 2008)

Avalon3 said:


> I think I have it fixed now. I have it in my Kindle Board signature too.
> 
> http://www.shelfari.com/o1517669678


I just became a member.

http://www.shelfari.com/o1517871349


----------

